# New Holland D-800 Big Square Baler



## farmer jeff (Jul 8, 2015)

Hi,Could anybody please tell me about a New Holland D-800 Big Square Baler.I am considering one to purchase and I would like to know if anyone has one and what experiences they have had with it.Is it easy to service????Easy to operate??? Availability of parts???Is it reliable????? This would be my first large square baler...I have only an 85 horse tractor to put in front of it..Would that be enough for it??? The hay market here is leaning toward big squares and my Vermeer 504G round baler is getting worn out......Thankyou....Farmer Jeff


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

If I recall they have a funny sized bale smaller that normal. I believe a stout tractor with 85 pto hp would run one from seeing videos of them. I don't think they have the best reputation, search agtalk there have been some threads about them. Not an extremely common baler in North America.


----------



## PackMan2170 (Oct 6, 2014)

Having been on the business end of a D2000 3x4, normally I would tell you to RUN AWAY. But, some of the most serious issues that plagued the D2000 (ie: single tie knotter, lack of pre-compression chamber) might not be such big issues with that funny little bale size.

Don't know what to say, other than I hated my D2000.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

The D800 is the same baler as a D1000, but without the electronics and with a lower capacity feeder. I would not like to run one of those balers with out the electronics. It would be like flying blindfolded. Its a 24" x 36" bale. 85 hp would do it, but its gonna be working hard, especially if you have any hills. They are easy enough to operate, no different I suppose than an inline small square, just more things to monitor. Reliability is not the greatest, but not horrible either. Some parts are no longer available. No problem if you have a competent machinist around. There not too bad to work on, can't imagine they are worse than any other baler.

Biggest source of problems is the knotter clutch. Parts wear on them, then bad things happen. Also knotter adjustments are a little touchy. The gearset on the feeder wears, and there are no parts available for it.

PackMan is right about the D2000-D1000 comparison. The single tie knotters and the continuous feeder on the D1000/800 are not handicaps because of the bale size.


----------



## farmer jeff (Jul 8, 2015)

So what you guys are saying,it may be an OK baler to use......maybe good enough for a first time big square baler for someone who wants to switch to big squares.But like any other piece of equipment out there,you are buying a "Cat in a Sack".....you don,t know the history of the machine and what troubles if any the previous owner had with it...I must say the baler looked pretty clean......not beat up.....so maybe take a "Chance" on it?????


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I wouldn't plan on contracting with one of them, and I would plan on having a backup baler.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Do you think a 2x3 bale would market well in your area? I'm not certain there would be any advantage of it over a 3x3 baler here. Disadvantage would be more bales to have to pick up. Though NH must think the 2x3 bales are viable as they have that size in their new baler.


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

I would like to coma across a deal on one around here. 3x3 is to big for these small tractors to handle that most hobby farms have. I shipped in a bunch of those mid size bales a few years ago and it took me several weeks to start selling them but they took on like wild fire!


----------



## jk_dairy (Jul 10, 2015)

I have a D1000. It's the same baler but mine has electric controls. You can run a D1000 without the controls, but they sure make it easier to adjust the density. I haven't had too much trouble with it. I would like to go to a 3x3 baler sometime though. You can't bale hay too wet with the D800-D1000, because of the single knotters, so if you plan on baling wetter than around 20%, don't buy it. Just curious what are they asking for it? I ran mine with 130hp, it worked fine, 85hp should work on level ground.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Well, we must be the odd ones because we do custom baling with a D1000, have for years, and it will bale 30% hay just fine, unfortunately.


----------



## farmer jeff (Jul 8, 2015)

The guy is asking $14,500.00. The one rubber wheel on the pickup head is flat,also the stub augers that feed the hay in the chamber on both sides the flighting is thin.I think I could make it last this hay season and replace the flighting on it during the winter in the shop. I make sure the hay is just as dry with large rounds as I do making small squares before I bale Hay. Good hay always speaks for itself,the customer comes back. Bad hay will ruin your reputation.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Which means you've owned your machine for years and know it vs an unknown machine.



Gearclash said:


> Well, we must be the odd ones because we do custom baling with a D1000, have for years, and it will bale 30% hay just fine, unfortunately.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Can you post some pictures of wear items on this baler? Ours has 35,000 bales on it and it hasn't crossed my mind to replace the stub augers yet, though they show wear. $14,500 sounds too high. Ritchie Brothers had a D1000 on a sale this spring, I think it had around 50,000 bales on it. Looked nice in the pictures. Can't remember the exact price anymore but quite sure it was under $5,000.


----------



## farmer jeff (Jul 8, 2015)

I was thinking of offering the guy $12,000.00 for it but your saying a Model 1000 was listed for $5000.00. I know what they sold for new but the baler is 20m to 25 years old already.Maybe I should offer the guy $9000.00 in cash and watch his reaction...


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

farmer jeff said:


> I was thinking of offering the guy $12,000.00 for it but your saying a Model 1000 was listed for $5000.00. I know what they sold for new but the baler is 20m to 25 years old already.Maybe I should offer the guy $9000.00 in cash and watch his reaction...


Just remember it was Richie Brothers who had it. Their stuff can be terrible or excellent and sell for cheap. But a good point to make with the seller of the baler you are looking at.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Before you offer him anything I would try to get an idea how much use its had. The D1000's have a non resettable electronic counter (assuming the computer has not been replaced) but the D800 does not.


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

I'd give 5k for one if it was in working shape to bale a few hundred a year and see if I could build a market for the mid size bales.


----------



## farmer jeff (Jul 8, 2015)

I think I,m going to take another look at the baler....look closer at the bale count mechanism and the knotter area....I got a feeling it will shower off and on the next couple of days......I got lots of hay to make yet so "Decision" time is coming "Closer".....


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

I don't know where you are in Wi. But in my area you couldn't give that size bale away the only thing that sells here are 3x3 and some 3x4


----------



## lidaacres (Oct 11, 2014)

If your going to spend upwards of 15k on a baler I would look at a 3x3. My first baler was a Case (Hesston) 8575 paid about 20k for it and it worked great as long as I paid close attention to keeping things up. They are proven to be good and I would think bale circles around a 2x3 baler. And I've seen them advertised for under 20k for ones that look nice enough from the picture.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

[3x3] "I would think bale circles around a 2x3 baler"

To my knowledge, no. The D1000 can put through 25 tons/hr in good going. That would not be so far behind the 3x3s of the same era. I don't know how much capacity the D800 gives up because of the simpler feeder. Interesting note: 3x3 is 32" x 35" = 1120 square inches, 2x3 is 24" x 36" = 864 square inches.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I think I read 8-21 tons per hour with the high end in ideal conditions. A modern round baler with netwrap can run a bit faster.



Gearclash said:


> [3x3] "I would think bale circles around a 2x3 baler"
> 
> To my knowledge, no. The D1000 can put through 25 tons/hr in good going. That would not be so far behind the 3x3s of the same era. I don't know how much capacity the D800 gives up because of the simpler feeder. Interesting note: 3x3 is 32" x 35" = 1120 square inches, 2x3 is 24" x 36" = 864 square inches.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

slowzuki said:


> I think I read 8-21 tons per hour with the high end in ideal conditions. A modern round baler with netwrap can run a bit faster.


 BS... I can prove you wrong every day of the season.. We have put a Hesston 4760 3x3 in the same field as our NH 7090 with net/wrap and we can bale more tons per hr with the big square baler especial if we are baling on hilly ground which is 95% of the ground we bale on..............................................Another event for the Hay Olympics


----------



## lidaacres (Oct 11, 2014)

Gearclash said:


> [3x3] "I would think bale circles around a 2x3 baler"
> 
> To my knowledge, no. The D1000 can put through 25 tons/hr in good going. That would not be so far behind the 3x3s of the same era. I don't know how much capacity the D800 gives up because of the simpler feeder. Interesting note: 3x3 is 32" x 35" = 1120 square inches, 2x3 is 24" x 36" = 864 square inches.


There is (by my likely bad math) about 30% more hay in a 3x3 bale than a 2x3 bale (by your numbers) assuming the same density. So if you were to bale at the same bales/min you would get 30% more tons/hr done. That's quite a bit isn't it? Maybe a D800 can bale faster? That isn't factoring in the extra bales you need to pick up or any possible market demand issues. I was just trying suggest something different because from a bang for your buck standpoint I think looking at a similar era 3x3 is likely an all around better deal.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm talking d800 or vicon small sized bales not 3x3. That 3x3 has quite a jump in capacity. Also running rounds on hills you aren't gonna reach high numbers.


snowball said:


> BS... I can prove you wrong every day of the season.. We have put a Hesston 4760 3x3 in the same field as our NH 7090 with net/wrap and we can bale more tons per hr with the big square baler especial if we are baling on hilly ground which is 95% of the ground we bale on..............................................Another event for the Hay Olympics


----------



## farmer jeff (Jul 8, 2015)

My "key Point" in the big square bale is I could bale faster than with my round baler which requires I have to stop and "Tie" the bale,then back up and eject the bale,then move forward again where as the big square baler you are always moving forward plus hay is packed better in the square versus the round.The squares stack better on my 40 foot semi trailer versus the rounds as I can get 30 4x5 round bales on the trailer,but more squares which are denser which means more tonnage on the trailer.Plus,I,m not getting any younger climbing up and down round bales on a trailer to strap em down.The squares would stay put meaning faster loading time.Everyone has different goals to accomplish resulting in the same "End Result".....


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Why is there climbing involved with strapping rounds?


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Some places won't let you run straps the long way and you have to strap cross wise over every bale. Hard to get the strap positioned right that many times just throwing.



8350HiTech said:


> Why is there climbing involved with strapping rounds?


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

slowzuki said:


> Some places won't let you run straps the long way and you have to strap cross wise over every bale. Hard to get the strap positioned right that many times just throwing.


All we do is throw crossways. Never had trouble. I guess I've had a special skill for years and not even known it. 
Long way is a disaster waiting to happen.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

8350HiTech said:


> All we do is throw crossways. Never had trouble. I guess I've had a special skill for years and not even known it.
> Long way is a disaster waiting to happen.


Or you can do like the crazy amish guy that bought from me last week. Cross wise on every bale. Then a long strap running front to back on each side. Then straps crosswise, over the front to back strap and between the first crosswise straps.... What an ordeal that was....


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

He's talking semi-trucks, I find it a bit finicky on my 32" deck height flatbed and tend to climb up to straighten them, I suppose I wouldn't have to, just faster. Loaded a customer the other week and climbed up on theirs after watching them struggle for a while.



8350HiTech said:


> All we do is throw crossways. Never had trouble. I guess I've had a special skill for years and not even known it.
> Long way is a disaster waiting to happen.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

slowzuki said:


> He's talking semi-trucks, I find it a bit finicky on my 32" deck height flatbed and tend to climb up to straighten them, I suppose I wouldn't have to, just faster. Loaded a customer the other week and climbed up on theirs after watching them struggle for a while.


I understand that it's a semi. That's what I'm familiar with.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

farmer jeff, couple questions? do you haul a lot of hay with trucks? if so you may want to look at a 3x3 harder. 2x3 don't make a DOT legal load 3 wide, and 2 wide is inefficient. Could go 4 wide 3 high set on edge, but that's way too much trouble to do more than once. What kind of round baler have you got currently?


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Gearclash said:


> farmer jeff, couple questions? do you haul a lot of hay with trucks? if so you may want to look at a 3x3 harder. 2x3 don't make a DOT legal load 3 wide, and 2 wide is inefficient. Could go 4 wide 3 high set on edge, but that's way too much trouble to do more than once. What kind of round baler have you got currently?


Local guy that used to have a 2x3 would haul to auction with a center row on edge and outside rows flat. It seemed like a fair compromise.


----------



## farmer jeff (Jul 8, 2015)

I haul enough hay with the semi.Last year was 10 + loads.My round baler I have now is a Vermeer 504G and it is getting worn out plus I have to resize the belts occasionally to be able to sart a bale fast when baling,if the center belts are "Stretched" ,it is hard to start a bale and sometimes the splice joints tear because the belt won,t track straight between the belt guides.As long as I,m legal weight limit for the load,I,ll stack em accordingly on the trailer...


----------



## Hokelund Farm (Feb 4, 2014)

A lot of suggestions for a 3x3. Are there 3x3's that can be run by an 85 hp tractor like he said he has?

Never ran any big square balers so I have no clue


----------



## lidaacres (Oct 11, 2014)

I forgot about the 85HP part of his story. Probably would be pretty difficult. I run 150HP on a 3x3, have never tried anything less.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

100 hp will pull a 2x3 all day long, 85 will do the job, so long as there is enough tractor there. Operating weight on the D800/1000 is around 10,000 lbs. 3x3s are around 15,000 I think?


----------



## farmer jeff (Jul 8, 2015)

Your right on the weight.The D-800 baler alone weighs 9000 pounds and with hay in it another 1000 pounds or so.My 504G weighs 4000 pounds empty with another 800 to 900 pounds with a bale in it. What is concerning me too right now is the hay ground I have left to make is low,we are saturated.Had 13 inches of rain since June 1st and I hope is if I do buy this baler,my tractor has enough muscle to pull it in soft spots in the field.The ground is flat......Yesterday I was round baling in another field and I was cutting in a little bit,was like driving on "Jello" in some places but I got done with the field.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Not good when the sod is like a set of swamp mats for the tractor. Once you punch through its a mess. We run into that problem baling onto wagons sometimes, if it gets close to 8 tons on it the wheels will cut into the wet spots.

Tractor doesn't seem to mind with whatever a JD348 weighs plus the wagon but we have wide rear tires on it.



farmer jeff said:


> Your right on the weight.The D-800 baler alone weighs 9000 pounds and with hay in it another 1000 pounds or so.My 504G weighs 4000 pounds empty with another 800 to 900 pounds with a bale in it. What is concerning me too right now is the hay ground I have left to make is low,we are saturated.Had 13 inches of rain since June 1st and I hope is if I do buy this baler,my tractor has enough muscle to pull it in soft spots in the field.The ground is flat......Yesterday I was round baling in another field and I was cutting in a little bit,was like driving on "Jello" in some places but I got done with the field.


----------

